# Goldfish-compatible live plants?



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

What are the ones you've had the most success with?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You will want big sturdy plants with good root systems. Anytime I hear about goldfish with live plants its something negative about how destructive they are. Also, stay away from duckweed, it's like candy for them!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Learned that the hard way!! two days and it's gone :/


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

or less.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Java fern. Tie it down really tightly so that they can't get it up.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Or some amazon swords! they are pretty hardy!


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree with above sturdy plants with good roots. I ended up with a generic goldfish and that thing has torn the tank apart. I should show before goldfish pictures and after. Treat your tank as you do a toddler in the house. Make sure everything is tied downed and/or secured. Even still something at some point is getting uprooted or destroyed.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Subscribed! I want to see all the results!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've had success with anubias, amazon sword (although I don't think my lighting is good enough), water sprite, and hornwort. I leave the last two to float, and they do wonderfully. 

It's really a matter of your individual fish. You have to take the shotgun approach with plants. Try a bunch of stuff until you find a combination that works. I know other people who use vals and red ludwigia.


----------

